# Adverts in the last post on page



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

They're annoying in the first post. Now they're in the last post as well!

Come on, there's plenty of adverts already.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> They're annoying in the first post. Now they're in the last post as well!
> 
> Come on, there's plenty of adverts already.


The last post ads are temporary and will be removed sometime in Nov for logged-in users.


----------

